# Has anyone fit a front air dam on an RS?



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I noticed a clear lack of a front air dam under the RS bumper and I started looking around and everything I see online says "will not fit RS" and I was curious if anyone has tried to get one under there. 

I feel like I saw someone with one but I couldn't remember who or if it was an RS

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There is like one or two I've seen from China but they look bulky and ugly.

Petition for GM to make this available.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not even talking about a lip, just the plastic air dam that usually sits under the front bumper of a car. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> I'm not even talking about a lip, just the plastic air dam that usually sits under the front bumper of a car.
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII











I'm not sure what you mean by air dam but do you mean the front lip under my car?


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> View attachment 25178
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by air dam but do you mean the front lip under my car?


Yes. Where did you pick that up? How tough was the install? 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It should have been installed by the dealership before delivery. If you don't have one you don't have a complete car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> It should have been installed by the dealership before delivery. If you don't have one you don't have a complete car.


Not on an RS car...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> View attachment 25178
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by air dam but do you mean the front lip under my car?





obermd said:


> It should have been installed by the dealership before delivery. If you don't have one you don't have a complete car.





Sunline Fan said:


> Not on an RS car...


Then where did the air dam under CyclonicWrath's car come from?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Then where did the air dam under CyclonicWrath's car come from?


Added it? Idk. Mine doesn't have it, never has, and I can't say I've seen another RS on the road with one.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have one of those air dams off of an Eco and was going to try and put it on my LTZ but when you try to line it up it doesn't match what is on the car..


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Then where did the air dam under CyclonicWrath's car come from?


Lol that's what I'm trying to figure out. I can snap a pic after lunch but the RS does not have anything under there. I thought someone said the Eco one fit but I can't find that thread now. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I had mentioned it in a post awhile back.. I had the dam and got under the car, there are little slots on the bottom of the bumper in the center but when you fit it in there the edges of the dam don't mount to the bumper by the wheels.. I would really like to put this on my car but I cannot get it to mount up..


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I had mentioned it in a post awhile back.. I had the dam and got under the car, there are little slots on the bottom of the bumper in the center but when you fit it in there the edges of the dam don't mount to the bumper by the wheels.. I would really like to put this on my car but I cannot get it to mount up..


I wonder if cyclonic drilled the sides in or something, I guess we'll have to wait for him to come back. Lol

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Prior to 2014, there are at least two different air dams. The ECO has one and the LS, LT, and LTZ share the other. The RS package, if it has an air dam, will most likely be yet another one.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Prior to 2014, there are at least two different air dams. The ECO has one and the LS, LT, and LTZ share the other. The RS package, if it has an air dam, will most likely be yet another one.


It does not have one. I am aware of the others and hence my question. It appears the Eco one does not fit without modification but it seems as tho cyclonic has one that fits or made one fit. Either way i would like to know how. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I have the same setup as CW. LT with RS package and I have the dam as well.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

goinovr said:


> I have the same setup as CW. LT with RS package and I have the dam as well.


Did yours come stock? 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> Did yours come stock?
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII



As far as I know. I bought it from carmax with 10k miles on it. There are no signs of after market on the car aside from the wheels.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

There is a rubber lip thats universal sold on ebay. I think its installed with 3m tape and screws to bottom of cover. Try a search I think a member here had done this on his RS


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> Yes. Where did you pick that up? How tough was the install?
> 
> This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


It is off an Eco cruze, I don't understand what you guys mean by it does not line up to bolt holes near the fenders when that is the only hole that lines up on both sides I added 4 screws to hold the mid side and middle







As you see that is the stock screw and mounting hole on the RS near the fender only that hole and the opposite side hole line up


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Cyclonic - did you add the air dam to your RS for fuel economy reasons (less drag under the vehicle) or for something else? If for fuel economy, did you do some before and after testing? Any info would help. Also the owner of an LT RS.

Thanks


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I was mistaken on mine. I noticed the little flaps by the tires and thought they were part of the air dam.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Silver Streak said:


> Cyclonic - did you add the air dam to your RS for fuel economy reasons (less drag under the vehicle) or for something else? If for fuel economy, did you do some before and after testing? Any info would help. Also the owner of an LT RS.
> 
> Thanks


I did it for looks I'd say it prob would only make a $0.02 difference +/- in fuel price per fill up lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Cool, so it is the eco one, that's what i thought. Did the screws you added go into the bottom of the front lip?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is indeed two different air dams, one on the LS/LT cars with a notch out of the middle and a larger one on the ECO. RS cars in 2011-2012 got neither. I noticed sometime late 2013 model year a few RS package cars on the dealer lot with the LS/LT lower lip. Even GM build your own showed at one point the RS package car this way(not any more). 

I don't know if this was a fluke but that LS/LT lip looks great on the RS package car(image taken a few months ago off Chevy's website). 








http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/219-spacedout-album415-misc-picture12379-front.JPG


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

spacedout said:


> There is indeed two different air dams, one on the LS/LT cars with a notch out of the middle and a larger one on the ECO. RS cars in 2011-2012 got neither. I noticed sometime late 2013 model year a few RS package cars on the dealer lot with the LS/LT lower lip. Even GM build your own showed at one point the RS package car this way(not any more).
> 
> I don't know if this was a fluke but that LS/LT lip looks great on the RS package car(image taken a few months ago off Chevy's website).
> 
> ...


That lip is ugly lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While I was at my dealership this afternoon getting an oil change I checked out the 2013 1LT RS in the showroom. No air dam. Black Granite Metallic with pin striping. Gorgeous car


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

evo77 said:


> There is like one or two I've seen from China but they look bulky and ugly.
> 
> Petition for GM to make this available.


I like this too much. Is it just an rs bumper with a valance?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That lip is ugly lol


I actually like it better than the lawn edging eco style. It also gives you a chance at avoiding large items if you center them under the car, however I have already seen a 1LT in a parking lot with this style damaged. 

I would not put either on my car, my cruze already sits way to low. How would I get out/into a steep driveway without damaging it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I actually like it better than the lawn edging eco style. It also gives you a chance at avoiding large items if you center them under the car, however I have already seen a 1LT in a parking lot with this style damaged.
> 
> I would not put either on my car, my cruze already sits way to low. How would I get out/into a steep driveway without damaging it?


I just barely clear the curb and cement slabs in parking spots with the ecos "factory lowered" suspention setup. As for rubber lips, I have one on my Subaru from the previous owner. Put tire shine on it and nobody suspects its a garage door seal. That thing took a beating, if I did get a CF lip it would have been damaged multiple times.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I actually like it better than the lawn edging eco style. It also gives you a chance at avoiding large items if you center them under the car, however I have already seen a 1LT in a parking lot with this style damaged.
> 
> I would not put either on my car, my cruze already sits way to low. How would I get out/into a steep driveway without damaging it?


I've folded mine before going up steep driveways and you can't tell it's very flexible my lip sits 2 1/2 inches off the ground my car is lowered I'm not worried about running something over I look far enough ahead to avoid these things, I mean to each his own but it's ugly


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

for part number and stuff . non eco model 2013

BUMPER & COMPONENTS for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Ru5ty said:


> for part number and stuff . non eco model 2013
> 
> BUMPER & COMPONENTS for 2013 Chevrolet Cruze


That's not the lip I have


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I've folded mine before going up steep driveways and you can't tell it's very flexible my lip sits 2 1/2 inches off the ground my car is lowered I'm not worried about running something over I look far enough ahead to avoid these things, I mean to each his own but it's ugly


You must have allot better roads around you than I do, I damaged(bent) the passenger tire spat pulling into a driveway, pretty sure the front lip of any style would have been ripped completely off. No way I could drive a car with 2.5inches of ground clearance around here.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

CyclonicWrath said:


> That's not the lip I have


Thays because there are two versions . The eco lip from 2011 to 2013 and also the new lip 2013 for the LT . 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

spacedout said:


> You must have allot better roads around you than I do, I damaged(bent) the passenger tire spat pulling into a driveway, pretty sure the front lip of any style would have been ripped completely off. No way I could drive a car with 2.5inches of ground clearance around here.


My driveway is steep but I come into the driveway on a 45 degree angle and don't scrape, but if I don't lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I know this thread is old, everybody keeps beating around the bush on this one...What exactly are the part numbers needed to add a Eco Air dam to a 2012 LTZ with RS????? Thanks!


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

FYI- the air dam that is on that dark grey or brown Cruze in the first few pics , is an aftermarket piece. 135.00 here in socal(search Craigslist LA) unpainted. I'm thinking about it..... like 150 to have it painted... However it does look like if you put this on, ya better watch parking the car. I had a 2003 SAAB 93 Vector that had a similar lip and found myself backing into most parking stalls...mann I hated that crunching sound...


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I just figured out it cant be done...


----------

